# Epson 7600 windows xp drivers



## scottlthomson (Aug 17, 2013)

I am installing my epson 7600 on my laptop and I cant seem to find the drivers. any one have them or know where i may get them, I am having no luck on epson site.. Thanks


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

7610 drivers for xp - 32 bit
7610 drivers for xp - 64 bit

i've never heard of 7600, so i am guessing you meant 7610


----------

